# 3??4???Nope,lampe is a 5!!!!!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

From the Post

"Forget the small-forward talk. Don Chaney sees rookie Maciej Lampe as the Knicks' center of the future."

and

Plus, according to European scout Kevin Wilson, Spanish doctors have told Lampe he's still growing. Lampe, who is 275 pounds, measures in at 6-11 - without shoes. Most teams list their players at heights with shoes. Doctors told Lampe he could grow close to 7-1. 

The only knock against him is

"He's going to look like a stiff at first because he has slow feet," a team executive said. "You have to give him a chance. He could be a good European 5. He'll have to play that because of his slow feet." 

I,for one would LOVE to see him at the 5......Kurt is a warrior,but he is just too small and gets into fould trouble due to his size...having a center with range if Dyss ever comes back would make the Knicks a very tough team offensively..Of course,the D woulsd be horrendous...But who cares..If we have to lose,Ild rather us lose 127-119,than 87-75.....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting and I like it. If the Knicks can acquire a nice healthy PF like Brown (I know they can't), but similar... this will make them hard to defend against. He can learn to rebound defensively, but imagine him pulling centers away from the net. And that would be something.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*or even better*

imagine if dyss ever does get healhy enough to play 25 minutes per game...You cant double him with Houston,Van Horn and Lampe on the perimeter..Of course we will give up 140 points per game

By the way lampe is 285 pounds down from 290..and hes 18 years old and should grow 2 more inches...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Why did the Blazers pass on Lampe?? I was hoping they would draft him. 

Oh well. To fit the character of our team, we signed Travis "Outlaw." :sigh:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

why did everyone pass up on this guy?? espically memphis and dallas... memphis had 2 picks that they passed on him with, including one where they chose dahntay jones  . Could you imagine him at the 5 and pau at the 4?? Even more so why would dallas pass up on him?? i like howard alot, but, you cant take a pass on a guy like that. the risk is worth much more than what howard will contribute this year. Lampe, Raef, and Dirk.... 21+ foot front line of all white boys... ild be lovin it


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*the real truth*

What bugs me,is that layden picked him over Sweetney and got lucky that lampe fell so far in the draft....It wasnt like layden was a genius..He just got lucky...

I really,really hope he starts at the 5..He has great skills,and 7 feet,285 pounds can not be taught


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What has _he_ been eating in the last three months? Cement? 

Wasn't he around 240 when he was drafted?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Why did the Blazers pass on Lampe?? I was hoping they would draft him.
> 
> Oh well. To fit the character of our team, we signed Travis "Outlaw." :sigh:


He wasn't supposed to even draft that low, people were getting shocked.

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I was sitting home watching the draft and when the knicks had the 9th pick and lampe wasnt drafted yet I was jumping for joy. Boom "With the 9th pick the New York Knicks draft, Mike Sweetney", I say"Ah no, not another undersized pf". Then I was like who's gonna be the lucky team, and nobody was drafting Lampe and I was in shock. Im Glad other teams were worrying about buying out his contract, because he fell right into our hands, it was beautifull.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. Well the draft night gossip probably was that no GM knew anything about Lampe. Lampe didn't audition for any non-lottery teams, so once he got past the lottery, nobody wanted to adjust their game plan. Nobody wants to throw thier first round pick away on a player they might never get, because there's always a quality pick to be made in the first round.

I was hoping Sofoklis or Luke Walton would drop to 40, but Vranes doesn't bother me, he's better than Knight.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> What has _he_ been eating in the last three months? Cement?
> 
> Wasn't he around 240 when he was drafted?


He was listed at 240 at the draft, but he was not that small. Maciej said himself that last year he was at 290. But on the day following the draft, Layden said that he was 270.

In the Summer League, he appeared to be around 265-270 to me. So it doesn't surprise me at all to see that he's gaining some bulk to play Center. But Maciej said that he wants to lose a few pounds too since he thinks he gained too much weight through working out and being at the gym too much.

However, there have also been two or so articles that say that Maciej is now 275 rather than 285. But Maciej himself is saying 285, so who knows which is correct.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Charles Barkley ranged between 6'4 and 6'7 during his career. I wouldn't put too much stock in who says what about someones weight.

Talent > Physical attributes


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Now if only you guys can have all of your power forwards magically disapear youd be set...

Is it then worth trying to see what KT is worth these days? He'd be worth a solid 1or2 player, something you guys need?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He'd be worth a solid 1or2 player, something you guys need?


They need a center more. He's the only player on the roster who can handle the position full time, so they need a center in return.

They don't need a 2, they have Houston, backed up by Anderson.

They don't need a 1, Milos Vujanic, the best PG in Europe, will likely join the team for next year to replace Ward. Eisley and Ward are solid. They have great A/T ratios, and are good 3pt shooters. Ward is the top defensive guard on the roster.


----------

